# And so it begins...Hello from Maryland



## Troof (Sep 17, 2012)

Name is AnTonio, and I've had a thing for cats since the age of 13 when I found a stray feeding her kittens under my mother's car. Offered her some food, we hit it off and been a secret "cat guy" ever since.

In April, I adopted my cat Jeannie (brown marble tabby) from her previous owner who owned her for a month--during which time she discovered she was quite allergic. Jeannie was a pretty small thing when I first got her, with a really tiny meow and really quiet. This changed after altering her diet drastically (dry kibble to high quality wet food) and giving her lots of "her time".

Now she's vocal as all get out, loves to play, and bugs me every chance she gets to pet her. Which I don't mind, because me coming through the door from work and her "bugging" me is a part of my day I wouldn't give up for anything. (**** that's a manly statement)

Hope to learn a lot from this site, as well as find a place to have a outlet talking about Jeannie. Don't really talk to the fellas about my cat...ever since the Zinfandel incident in TGIF Friday's...

Attached a couple of pics. Look forward to hearing from you all, take care!


----------



## Luvmyfurbabies (Jun 25, 2012)

Sooooooo funny............thanks for that laugh while having my coffee this morning!


----------



## shan841 (Jan 19, 2012)

Welcome! Im from MD too 

Jeannie is beautiful!!


----------



## orrymain (Dec 9, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. She is beautiful!! I love her markings. This is a great forum & you're going to learn a lot here!


----------



## Ritzpg (Dec 7, 2010)

Troof, not to get all stalkish on you, but what county do you live in? I live in Annapolis, work in D.C. Rescued Ritz when I was living in PG County.


----------



## LadyK (Jan 30, 2012)

Maryland here, too! Welcome! Jeannie is a beauty.


----------



## Troof (Sep 17, 2012)

Lol...glad I made someone laugh. That Zinfandel incident was pretty funny btw...not related to cats so I won't go into it.

Thanks for the responses, I was surprised like "omg people wrote back--Yea!" *fist pump*

I stay in Laurel, MD, Ritzpg...PG Co side. Where do you all stay in MD? I haven't been in Annapolis in years.

I'll tell Jeannie about the compliments when I get home. She's a pretty vain cat...


----------



## Amy83 (Sep 19, 2012)

welcome aboard! I like to think there are many "secret cat guys" out there


----------



## Troof (Sep 17, 2012)

Amy83 said:


> welcome aboard! I like to think there are many "secret cat guys" out there


Thanks Amy! If there's a secret sect somewhere, I surely don't know about it...lol


----------



## Ritzpg (Dec 7, 2010)

Laurel, Maryland was in the news recently--the city officials finally got on board with TNR with the help of Alley Cat Allies. "This month, we’ve been on the ground in two communities where we helped local advocates make TNR official policy—Wake County, North Carolina, and Laurel, Maryland—showing them ways to put their new policies into practice. To get the ball rolling on the new TNR ordinance that we helped author in Wake County, our staff held workshops there to educate county staff on encouraging residents to neuter cats and use the resources of local TNR groups. In Laurel, where we explained the benefits of TNR to the Mayor and many other residents at a packed community meeting last winter, we helped kick off their new community TNR program. It’s so rewarding to be part of the positive and humane change these communities have made for cats."


----------



## Kittybuns (Sep 19, 2012)

Aw, your girl is beautiful! She sounds like a sweetheart. Welcome to the forum, I am new here as well


----------

